# Great spray system



## Steve2

Doen't appear to be an HVLP system - is that why they were on sale to close them out? What state are you in? Please share the approximate cost. Thanks.


----------



## PurpLev

Nice!

Marc also had a video review on this particular model, and he seemed to have really liked it and got real good results with it.

which woodcraft had those on sale? if the price is within budget -I'd definitely get one of those, as brushing finishes takes forever, and I personally don't have the time for that (especially larger pieces)


----------



## FloridaUFGator

I've owned one for about 6 months and absolutely love it. I've only sprayed paint with it thus far but the results are fantastic. This is the only sprayer I've owned so I can only compare the results to my expectations. The clean up isn't that bad.


----------



## Steve2

I saw the Earlex video and it is excellent. The unit is entry level and as said so often, you get what you pay for.


----------



## SteveV

Molly, are you saying the unit performs like a chap $300 unit should? I have used expensive sprayers and this one easily lives up to those other save a few bells and whistles.

Steve


----------



## Brad_Nailor

So, is this an HVLP sprayer or not?


----------



## Toolman61

Yes this is an HVLP with its own turbine. Woodcraft had this as an introductory offer at $275, This may be an entry level unit, but it fit my needs better and easier to use than a $900 Graco airless that I previously owned. One of the neatest things about this is you can vary the amount of paint with hardly any overspray. Well worth the price. Go to earlex.com for specifications or woodcraft.com to order.


----------



## sbryan55

This is a nice review. I have one of these and use it for spraying shellac and polyurethane. It does use more material than brushing but the time savings is wonderful. The finish coat it puts down is even and a vast improvement over my brushing technique. I would highly recommend this one as well.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Cool. Thanks for the info and the great review. I have been considering one of these..I think it would be well worth the investment in time saved not brushing and a great improvement on finish quality. And you don't need a giant compressor to run it either!


----------



## teenagewoodworker

nice! this spray systems been getting a lot of good reviews! i really like to see a tool be succesful and this one sure has been! thanks for the review.


----------



## Toolman61

JM: I am interested in spraying WB (waterborne) conversion varnish or WB lacquer for some furniture I am building. What brand do you prefer? Can you get it tinted such as with nitrocellulose lacquer? How was the finish? How many coats? Thanks for the info.

Toolman61


----------



## DonJ

Here's an update: The current Woodcraft flyer has them at $300. I recently found them on the internet for $262 postage paid and no tax. Can't remember right now where I got it, but if anyone is interested, let me know and I will look it up.


----------



## kefob1

Got mine for £160 sterling which is about 236 dollars.Did get a small discount on it though.Only got it recently so am no expert with it yet. Sprayed some water based primer/undercoat this morning and it came out fine.Easy clean up.Bit noisy though.


----------



## bobmaxja

I have this machine and I am using Targets Coating WB product . I completed a large cherry able using WB shelleac and USL lacquer WB


----------



## michstairguy

I got one of these about 5 months ago and I love it. I spent the first part of my Woodworking career in a spray booth with a Binks mach2 HVLP system and I get as good of a finish with this Earlex as I ever got with the Binks gun which cost a heck of a lot more just for the gun alone. Back in the nineties it was at leats 400.00 or more I dont even want to know what they cost now. 
I will second the 5 stars on this gun especially for the price you cant beat it with a stick.


----------



## Earlextech

If you have enjoyed the HV5000, wait until you get your hands on the new HV5500, about twice the cfm output, a better hose and the same easy clean up and storage.


----------



## mrtoasty

Good morning Earlextech,

How long before the 5500 is out? What is going to be the selling price? It would be nice to trade in my 5000…LOL

Les


----------



## 1504ktk

Good evening.

I just purchased this unit to put another coat or two of lacquer on my existing cabinets. I am having problems trying to get a smooth finish. Any ideas


----------

